# Is Intel still much better making music than AMD?



## JPQ (Aug 15, 2019)

Is Intel still much better making music than AMD?


----------



## I like music (Aug 15, 2019)

Intel's harmonies are generally more interesting. AMD's melodies much more catchy. I can hum AMD's tunes all day long.

But seriously, curious to know the answer, too. I guess it is a fairly broad question but I expect people can give guidance on performance differences.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 15, 2019)

Earlier is this way what i sayed but now thigns can be changed.


----------



## Leon Willett (Aug 15, 2019)

It really depends what OS you're running. I always found that UNIX has a subtler, more mature sense of orchestration than the mainstream OS's.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 15, 2019)

Won’t know until I buy an AMD.
At this point I won’t buy an 7 3700 X because they appear to be lower binned 3800X’s.
And according to CKing and SLottery only 1/3 or the 3800X’s are capable of all core clocks @ 4.3GHz, 3700X’s can hit 4.1GHz but only 1/5th/21%..

So outside of adding DRAM that syncs with their Infinity Fabric for extra performance these chips are pretty much at their highest performance.

Good DRAM @ their sweet spot adds and additional 5-10% increase, add the extra clocks if you’re lucky enough to get a higher binned CPU and you’re at 15% with a 20% max.
The added costs of the 570 board and 3733MHz DRAM @ CL16 and you’re on par with Intel at cost and performance.

Which leads me to believe I would only gain a cooler running CPU with no record of longevity.
My Intel’s have great longevity at higher temps...what t do, what to do...?

Why take a chance?
By the time AMD figures out a new BIOS Tweak for an additional 2-3% Intel will have new chips that will surely have advantages over AMD.

My guess is more core’s (yawn,yawn) at lower watts/temps, 10nm Fab and possibly a 5/10% increase in IPS.

Think I’ll let everyone else buy AMD as long as Intel brings lower temps at the same performance.
Don’t really care about costs, these chips pay themselves off after a week.

Love having competition again.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 15, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Think I’ll let everyone else buy AMD as long as Intel brings lower temps at the same performance.
> Don’t really care about costs, these chips pay themselves off after a week.
> 
> Love having competition again.



You mean AMD is cooler? which is nice hear if so becouse makes computer also more quiet easily...
To me music is only hobby now.if i made music for money then there is not problem.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 15, 2019)

Leon Willett said:


> It really depends what OS you're running. I always found that UNIX has a subtler, more mature sense of orchestration than the mainstream OS's.


Windows 10 pro very likely is what i going use.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 15, 2019)

JPQ said:


> You mean AMD is cooler? which is nice hear if so becouse makes computer also more quiet easily...
> To me music is only hobby now.if i made music for money then there is not problem.



Cooler atm, but Intel knows they have to step up their game.
Google decided to go the AMD Route and that’s an impressive client to have.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 15, 2019)

My next build will most likely be Ryzen after having Intel for the past decade, I could play the silicon lottery with Intel on a K series and maybe get a decent overclocker or I could just buy a Ryzen, plug and play and get what I paid for at a much lower relative price than a non K Intel.

Just a shame AMD have seemingly given up trying to compete with Nvidia in the GPU market but I guess they can only truly compete in one or the other, not both


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 15, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> At this point I won’t buy an 7 3700 X because they appear to be lower binned 3800X’s


Pretty much what I've heard, of course only after I bought my 3700x. Still I don't know if it's worth the extra $100. 

JPQ- I still maintain what I think are the chips to buy (not including Threadripper or the enthusiast Intel CPU's) which are these:

1. AMD Ryzen 7 3900x- Ultimate in performance- (might be worth waiting to see what 3950x brings)
2. Intel i9 9900k - Great overclocker plus proven reliability
3. AMD Ryzen 5 3600 or 3600x (Many find the 3600 with some overclock or PBO enabled performs the same as 3600x)- I think you should consider this one, especially if music is a hobby. No reason to go crazy on CPU for small percentage benefits when money can be spent on SSD's and more memory and better sound card, etc...

I still think i8700k could be a good choice as well.

The thing to consider with AMD - If you need Thunderbolt support then your choices right now are limited to Asrock X570 boards. No other manufacturer is supporting Thunderbolt right now. Also, if you need to one day expand memory to 128GB then you also need an X570 board. For Intel, you would need the 1151 boards.

Also, if you go Intel, there's no fan on the chipset to worry about, although noise has not been an issue on my motherboard, I still wonder how long it will last before it breaks down.

Having said all that, so far my Ryzen 3700x seems to be performing really well. I just haven't had time to really test it due to all the install bs (you know DRM on all my plugins etc...) I'm still going through, but I'll stop myself there.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 15, 2019)

Usually if you slap together an Intel rig you have less issues. I find Intel is getting expensive.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Performance wise, the 3950x will likely kill the 9900k. There's still bios and motherboard issues with the new and chips but it's getting worked out. Generally, the 9900k is on its last legs vs the competition. Still not a bad choice. It may just not be the best choice soon, for anyone.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 16, 2019)

i dont need thunderbolt. very likely i cannot use Apple fw<->thunderbolt adapter with PC? i dont need my FW in pc side but i still want know. but to my kind budget AMD sounds good.


----------

